
Ask HN: Is this game work safe? Do you know its origin? - omidfi
I knew this game from years ago, we played it at a company event recently and everyone had tons of fun. 
I published the game under creative commons.<p>However I&#x27;m worried if this could be taken as offensive, or just not suitable for work events.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thegameofholes.com&#x2F;<p>Am I worrying for no reason?<p>Also if you know anything from its origins please let me know.
======
brudgers
The link was down when I clicked, but it does not matter.

If you are concerned that the game might be offensive and that concern is
based on not wanting to offend people, then don't use it and find something
else. Pretty simple.

